# greenup hybrids



## livtofsh (May 13, 2004)

anyone catch any hybrids around portsmouth or greenup may take the boat out saturday but its 2 hour drive mite wait till next weekend


----------



## look111 (May 3, 2012)

Not hearing anything on hybrids but the white bass are starting to be caught more and more. The water level is still 22-23 ft. Don't know the water temp, for some reason that info hasn't been updated for several days now. Last I knew it was around 45 degs. Hope this helps you. Good luck.


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

I'll be prepared to fish the upper walkway tomorrow and let you know.


----------



## FatDan (Dec 30, 2012)

I fished there for the first time 4/01 for 2 hrs after work caught 1 about 4 Lbs that was all I caught


----------



## muskiemilitia1 (Apr 12, 2012)

I caught probably close to 20 white bass today almost all the way down under the gas line. Varied in size, from 12" to about 4lbs


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

5" swimbaits at the beach


----------



## SeanStone (Sep 8, 2010)

The current state record for white bass is 4lbs even by the way. 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

This just in,,,,, At the beach 10.3


----------



## burt (Aug 22, 2010)

Daveo76 said:


> This just in,,,,, At the beach 10.3


Is that Jim.


----------



## look111 (May 3, 2012)

hey livtofish, the area Daveo76 showed is producing nice whites and hybrids this week. That fish was the biggest I seen caught from there so far this week (took the pic for him) but a lot of 2-5lbs are also being caught. Two things though, there is supposed to be a bass tournament on this section of the ohio river tomorrow, don't know if that matters and then they are affecting the water levels at times. like today, it had dropped about 2-3 feet from last night. Now it has risen a little over 1ft again. don't know what that's about. hope this helps and good luck.


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

burt said:


> Is that Jim.


 Yes sir!!


----------



## burt (Aug 22, 2010)

Daveo I have met Jim at Meldahl over the years very nice fellow. I was casting with him on the gates years ago when he caught his big striper down there.


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

burt said:


> Daveo I have met Jim at Meldahl over the years very nice fellow. I was casting with him on the gates years ago when he caught his big striper down there.


Yeah , you won't meet a finer guy. We've been fishing together for about 20 years. You need something, he's there. Need a tip, he's there. Turned fishing at Greenup around because everyone used to be so secretive and that wouldn't work with him. He was the first person to use the soft stick bait known as "slug go" hence the affectionate nickname of sluggo jim. Fishes all year long , even thru the winter for Saugers, but I just don't care too. Burt, you've made a great friend and I' sure you'll see him again and maybe me when your Hydro is ready. Expert help there. My girlfriend got him with a good one when the fish weren't biting and said WWJD. What would Jim do


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

look111 said:


> hey livtofish, the area Daveo76 showed is producing nice whites and hybrids this week. That fish was the biggest I seen caught from there so far this week (took the pic for him) but a lot of 2-5lbs are also being caught. Two things though, there is supposed to be a bass tournament on this section of the ohio river tomorrow, don't know if that matters and then they are affecting the water levels at times. like today, it had dropped about 2-3 feet from last night. Now it has risen a little over 1ft again. don't know what that's about. hope this helps and good luck.


 Pretty cool to see those boats marking fish and then a circle of 10 or 12 boats being in one place!


----------



## look111 (May 3, 2012)

Hey Dave what time were you there today? I waited til this evening so I could take my nephew. Did okay, brought home 3 nice white bass and 3 slab crappie. Fish were in and out til about 7:15pm when they came back in shallower. We headed out about 7:30 but sluggo was killing them. As I loaded up and started towards the hill, I watched him catch 5 fish on 5 casts. Also the hybrids came in too. I wanted to stay but had to get nephew home. Saw a lot of cars parked up by the walkway area, were they catching them there in any good numbers? Hopefully I'll see there soon, gonna try and fish it hard as long as it stays good like this.


----------



## fishercreekrick (Jan 19, 2010)

you guys just talked me into going today going to hook up the boat report when I get back.


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

look111 said:


> Hey Dave what time were you there today? I waited til this evening so I could take my nephew. Did okay, brought home 3 nice white bass and 3 slab crappie. Fish were in and out til about 7:15pm when they came back in shallower. We headed out about 7:30 but sluggo was killing them. As I loaded up and started towards the hill, I watched him catch 5 fish on 5 casts. Also the hybrids came in too. I wanted to stay but had to get nephew home. Saw a lot of cars parked up by the walkway area, were they catching them there in any good numbers? Hopefully I'll see there soon, gonna try and fish it hard as long as it stays good like this.


I was up on the deck around noon and didn't catch any or see any caught. So if they are still biting that well down there, I guess that's the place to be. I just can't make it down there. I did see the shiners moving in up top


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

fishercreekrick said:


> you guys just talked me into going today going to hook up the boat report when I get back.


Go gettem' Rick!!!


----------



## look111 (May 3, 2012)

Glad to hear some bait is finally moving in up there. I really don't like the climb down or back out from the beach area but so far so good. One slip or trip and I'm done for. Hopefully this week the area around the dam gets active. Especially with the water temps rising so good. Like I said, be seeing soon, take care. Fishercreekrick I hope you do good today and please let us know how it was. See ya soon.


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

Finally a lil action


----------



## YakNinja (Jul 27, 2012)

Daveo76 said:


> This just in,,,,, At the beach 10.3




How do you get down there? Is there a place to park up by the beach?


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

YakNinja said:


> How do you get down there? Is there a place to park up by the beach?


 Off the acceess road across the tracks down by the gas line ( red & white bridge).


----------



## YakNinja (Jul 27, 2012)

Daveo76 said:


> Off the acceess road across the tracks down by the gas line ( red & white bridge).


I haven't been back up there since November for sauger fishing. I need to get back up there soon. I seen people posting about white bass and crappie. It peaked my interest. Is there usually a white bass run up by Greenup?


----------



## YakNinja (Jul 27, 2012)

Daveo76 said:


> Off the acceess road across the tracks down by the gas line ( red & white bridge).


I am looking at Google Maps.. Is there parking down by the beach? I see the Kenyon Rd. but I don't see where you can park. Is it restricted? Or would I have to park by the dam and just walk down to the beach? Its a long walk from the dam.


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

Check your messages


----------



## YakNinja (Jul 27, 2012)

Ok Thanks.. Got it


----------



## look111 (May 3, 2012)

Glad to see they've moved up there!! Nice looking fish Dave.


----------



## fishercreekrick (Jan 19, 2010)

to much wind on the river yesterday stayed in the mouth of sandy we caught 37 big crappie 4 bass and my wife caught 26in muskie on a spinner bait bass were caught on baby brush hogs in black


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

fishercreekrick said:


> to much wind on the river yesterday stayed in the mouth of sandy we caught 37 big crappie 4 bass and my wife caught 26in muskie on a spinner bait bass were caught on baby brush hogs in black


 Ha Ha, don't the women just love showing us up!! Thanks Louis, Was glad to get one after 6 months,,,,,,,


----------



## fishercreekrick (Jan 19, 2010)

I know mine does.she now has 6 muskie for the year to my 4


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

Ha Ha, Velly didn't go today and is pretty upset about it now She'd have been happy with the Drums!!


----------

